# Making weird noises while eating



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

This morning, Squeek was eating her breakfast and I stopped by to stoke her back. She made a squeeky noise, followed by weird growling noises, but continued to eat voraciously, while continuing with the weirdest growly sound I've ever heard. I didn't know what was going on, I've pet her before while she was eating and she always just ignored me What were these strange noises? finally she turned her head and squeeled 'mowww!'. I finally realized I was standing on the tip of her tail. She was so intent on eating she couldn't be bothered to do anything about it other than growling noises (this morning they got their favorite food) I apologized and pet her some more. She continued eating and ignoring me....


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

lmao i know, i accidentally did this while one of my cats was eating tuna. he was so happy to have it that me standing on his tail was secondary and i felt like such a delbert. at least one cat will make an "om nom nom nom" sound, depending on what the food is. sometimes if it's really good and another cat gets too close, they go, "mmmROWRnom ROWRnom nom PFFFFT nom nom."

another time i was playing the piano with diotima on my lap (she's the only one who will sit on my lap while i play, and is small enough not to disturb me). i finished and closed the keyboard cover. she started going ROWR ROWR ROWR and trying not to claw me and i thought, "well that's weird, she usually meows once when i stop but it's a cute meow," and it was then that i saw that i had just closed the cover on the very teeniest tip of her tail.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

cinderflower said:


> at least one cat will make an "om nom nom nom" sound, depending on what the food is. sometimes if it's really good and another cat gets too close, they go, "mmmROWRnom ROWRnom nom PFFFFT nom nom."


you sure they said "mmmROWRnom ROWRnom" and not "ROWRmmmnomROWR"? i mean, they could mean completely different things. heh heh. :wink:


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

this is why i tell them not to talk with food in their mouths.  not only is it terrible manners but i can't understand a thing they say.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

your cat is telling you to get away from its food. It's a territory thing. It's best to leave them alone in that situation. There are some VERY funny clips on youtube with kittens nomnomnoming and growling whilst they eat.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

More than likely, the cat was saying, "That IS my tail, you big clumsy hooman! (but boy this sure is good)".


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Azalia makes weird noises when she eats even when I'm not stepping on her tail  She sounds like a little gremlin or something.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

dweamgoil said:


> Azalia makes weird noises when she eats even when I'm not stepping on her tail  She sounds like a little gremlin or something.


Angel sounds like Predator from the movie! I love it.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

amelia100 said:


> your cat is telling you to get away from its food. It's a territory thing. It's best to leave them alone in that situation. There are some VERY funny clips on youtube with kittens nomnomnoming and growling whilst they eat.


Agreed!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

cinderflower said:


> this is why i tell them not to talk with food in their mouths.  not only is it terrible manners but i can't understand a thing they say.


 
:lol: hahahaha


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I love it when cats try to eat and speak at the same time, the sounds they make are hilarious! Especially the nom, nom, nom. It is indeed bad manners, but it's lovely.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnagRjxp7v4

No words for all the cuteness...


----------

